# DirecTV for Android updated to 3.0, boasts voice commands and new UI



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

DirecTV for Android updated to 3.0, boasts voice commands and new UI

DirectTV's comprehensive app overhaul has finally jumped to a second operating system: Android. The refined UI debuted on the iPad earlier this month before migrating to the iPhone, adding a Watch Button to choose where content is played, a redesigned Info Page and more customization options in the guide.

Now, these same improvements are available on Google's mobile OS, including DVR scheduling and voice search for programming.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Finally is a good word to use here.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> DirecTV for Android updated to 3.0, boasts voice commands and new UI
> 
> DirectTV's comprehensive app overhaul has finally jumped to a second operating system: Android. The refined UI debuted on the iPad earlier this month before migrating to the iPhone, adding a Watch Button to choose where content is played, a redesigned Info Page and more customization options in the guide.
> 
> ...


Have any idea how many HRs can be controlled?

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

If it's like the iOS one I have, it will see all of your HRs.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I have 4 HR24s and they are all listed, you just select one and go.


----------



## j_al23 (Aug 18, 2013)

I downloaded the app, and when I open it and put in my credentials it says: "Your account receiver list could not be downloaded."


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

What is a good Android "tablet' that works with Directv?
What is the app capable of doing? Does it have all the functions of the remote? Is it as fast as the remote?
I have a cell phone with text capability, but not a smart phone, I'm retired and home a lot so I use my laptop for internet, plus the phone screens are too small for my old eyes.
I'm looking for a faster way for quick internet search without breaking the bank.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I bought an Asus Transformer tablet from www.nomorerack.com for under $100. It works great with the Direct TV app, a Kindle app, etc. I like it a lot.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Everyone should know, that as far as I can tell the DirecTV android *TABLET* app has not yet been updated with this functionality.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Will this work on a Kindle Fire HD?


----------



## j_al23 (Aug 18, 2013)

It works now! :righton:


----------



## BruceFan (Dec 4, 2007)

Not good for me since I have an HR20 HD DVR, now I can no longer watch directv on my phone! Anyone know how I can roll back to the prior version?


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Milkman said:


> Everyone should know, that as far as I can tell the DirecTV android *TABLET* app has not yet been updated with this functionality.


My bad, I assumed if it was available for the IPad it also included the Android tablets.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Supramom2000 said:


> I bought an Asus Transformer tablet from www.nomorerack.com for under $100. It works great with the Direct TV app, a Kindle app, etc. I like it a lot.


When you say it works with the Directv app, what specifically can you do with it?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

When you say it works with the Directv app, what specifically can you do with it? 


I haven't usedbit in a while, but it could function as a remote control, as well as a scheduler for recordings. It was pretty cool.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I wish DirecTV would come out with an app for the Windows 8 phones.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Supramom2000 said:


> I haven't usedbit in a while, but it could function as a remote control, as well as a scheduler for recordings. It was pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


A mom and veteran supporter! Are you married? &#8230;.. Oops I can't ask that question, I'm married. 
Seriously thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

What good is this app if it can't be used anywhere other than at home, Um I'm at home with a big screen staring at my face with a remote, If GenieGo can do it (Although not everyone have the same results) than so can the android apps, It's just a moot point other than remote and live stream, they should include DVR recordings playback, although scheduling is nice considering it's been done since the original app several years ago.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> What good is this app if it can't be used anywhere other than at home, Um I'm at home with a big screen staring at my face with a remote, If GenieGo can do it (Although not everyone have the same results) than so can the android apps, It's just a moot point other than remote and live stream, they should include DVR recordings playback, although scheduling is nice considering it's been done since the original app several years ago.


Who says it can't? Streaming comes from DirecTV, so you can't watch your recordings, but any online content they have, and it's somewhat limited, can be watched anywhere. You'll need a good data plan though. You can still setup recordings for your home DVRs.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't get Voice on TV to work. I put in the receiver's IP adress and I get the message "We see a Voice Enabled Receiver under your account. This phone and your Voice receiver must be on the same Wi-Fi network to use this feature. 

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Soccernut said:


> A mom and veteran supporter! Are you married? &#8230;.. Oops I can't ask that question, I'm married.
> Seriously thanks a lot for your help.


I gather you haven't seen her husband. Be careful what you wish for.

Rich


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Rich said:


> I gather you haven't seen her husband. Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Rich


I don't think you got my meaning, it's a friendly joke and I hope she sees it that way. 
Support our veterans: http://www.vfw.org/


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

No worries! Compliments always welcome!

Rich, how do you know what my hubby looks like? 

By the way, hopefully he and I are going to CES in January!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't get Voice on TV to work. I put in the receiver's IP adress and I get the message "We see a Voice Enabled Receiver under your account. This phone and your Voice receiver must be on the same Wi-Fi network to use this feature. 

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


Not sure

I just tried it and it worked on the first try

What receiver do you have? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

HR34


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> HR34 and HR44-700Sent from my SPH-D710BST using DBSTalk mobile app


What 2 Genies?? How did you became so special


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

acostapimps said:


> What 2 Genies?? How did you became so special


Some of us are.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> No worries! Compliments always welcome!
> 
> _*Rich, how do you know what my hubby looks like?*_
> 
> ...


You posted his picture a couple years ago.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Soccernut said:


> _*I don't think you got my meaning, it's a friendly joke and I hope she sees it that way. *_
> Support our veterans: http://www.vfw.org/


So was my reply. Should have used a Smiley. My bad. A lot of us are Vets, too. _*Mom*_ and her husband are.

Rich


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

RIch, you have a good memory! I don't remember posting a pic with hubby. I recently posted one with Carl as we met up for dinner here in Spokane.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> RIch, you have a good memory! I don't remember posting a pic with hubby. I recently posted one with Carl as we met up for dinner here in Spokane.


I think he was in uniform. BTW, I read your comments about nomorerack.com and have been hooked. Not sure whether to thank you or not :sure: .

Rich


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I know what you mean! I got addicted to that site. At the risk of inciting more crazed shopping, here is another: http://1saleaday.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Reseller Ratings doesn't have very good reviews of nomorerack.com - http://www.resellerratings.com/store/nomorerack_12

The reviews are somewhat better for 1saleaday.com - http://www.resellerratings.com/store/1_Sale_a_Day

- Merg


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I can't get Voice on TV to work. I put in the receiver's IP adress and I get the message "We see a Voice Enabled Receiver under your account. This phone and your Voice receiver must be on the same Wi-Fi network to use this feature.
> 
> Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


Are you using it at home (dumb question I know, but ya know).

You are on WiFi and not 3G/4G/Neighbors network right??? (I know, but I gotta ask) 

Are you on the same subnet as your D* receivers. You aren't on a guest network or anything are you?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I know what you mean! I got addicted to that site. At the risk of inciting more crazed shopping, here is another: http://1saleaday.com/
> 
> Enjoy!


Have mercy, please?

Rich


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Are you using it at home (dumb question I know, but ya know).
> 
> You are on WiFi and not 3G/4G/Neighbors network right??? (I know, but I gotta ask)
> 
> Are you on the same subnet as your D* receivers. You aren't on a guest network or anything are you?


Yes
Yes
My phone might be using 5G

I'm good not on 5G or guess network


----------



## Sammycomelately (Aug 29, 2013)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Yes
> Yes
> My phone might be using 5G
> 
> I'm good not on 5G or guess network


From the homescreen of the Directv app, 3 bar menu upper left, does it show Out of Home and Receiver: No Receiver like mine? if you touch No Receiver does it show Receiver Error Unable to Retreive your Receiver? When in your Voice setup, if you touch the How do I get Connected, put in your receiver ip number does it show Unable to Connect to Receiver (like mine does too)?

Do you have a wireless router that does not support upnp?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Sammycomelately said:


> From the homescreen of the Directv app, 3 bar menu upper left, does it show Out of Home and Receiver: No Receiver like mine? if you touch No Receiver does it show Receiver Error Unable to Retreive your Receiver? When in your Voice setup, if you touch the How do I get Connected, put in your receiver ip number does it show Unable to Connect to Receiver (like mine does too)?
> 
> Do you have a wireless router that does not support upnp?


It shows all my receivers.

When in your Voice setup, if you touch the How do I get Connected, put in your receiver ip number does it show Unable to Connect to Receiver (like mine does too)? Yes


----------



## Sammycomelately (Aug 29, 2013)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> It shows all my receivers.
> 
> When in your Voice setup, if you touch the How do I get Connected, put in your receiver ip number does it show Unable to Connect to Receiver (like mine does too)? Yes


Well, yours works better than mine!

I have tried 3-4 different android devices, they all show the No Receivers.

I am thinking about experimenting with a different router, but have not tried that yet.

What is odd, is that on my Nexus 7, the Tablet app works perfectly, I can Remote Control, it shows green and that I can power it off, it shows the channel the device is tuned too. It is working 100%. It does seem to be quite happy talking directly to the receiver. Then I close that app and run the phone app, and it is saying No Receivers. I don't get that.


----------



## Sammycomelately (Aug 29, 2013)

Sammycomelately said:


> Well, yours works better than mine!
> 
> I have tried 3-4 different android devices, they all show the No Receivers.


OK mine is working now! I had called Directv support and went through 2 people and we could not get anywhere. They said to call back and ask for an escalation. It was interesting that they did not even allow the manager I talked to to have a device at work! Like how can you do a good job supporting customers when you can't even step by step with them. Anyway I finally got my return box for my D12 so I sent that and ordered my first C41, free from directv (shipping 19.99) because I had a Sony SAT-B65 that is obsolete. As soon as I activated my first RVU client, the Android phone app started working and recognized I was In Home, it listed the genie and cloent, voice search on tv woke up and works. Amazing. And frustratimg.


----------



## OnTheRidge (Jan 10, 2009)

Sammy, most call centers have a "clean desk" policy to prevent agents from (accidentally or intentionally) removing customer information from the premises; the only electronic devices they can use are their computer and phone. Even pencil and paper are forbidden in many centers.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'm having the same issue as Sammy CL. Works fine on iPad and I can ping the android device and recievers from my computer so I know they are on the same network. If I don't have and don't intend on introducing an RVU client to my environment, will I not be able to see my recievers on my android tablet? I have an HR34, HR20-700, 2 HR24-700s and a few other recievers. The tablet is the ASUS Nexus 7.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

I keep seeing the Directv ad that shows how easy it is to do this voice thing. OK, so I tried again to see if my android phone would work on my system. I get the same response as before, it sees voice activated receivers on my account, but doesn't hook up. I enter the IP address but never hooks up.

So I decided to look at the website for guidance. Hmmm. Says it only works on receivers I don't have, plus after looking farther down the page I see it only works with certain phone models, and mine isn't listed. 

Seems like marketing department and IT dept don't match up on capabilities. Am I misreading what this software is supposed to do, or is this one of those things that is screwed up like the latest government venture into software development? This is as bad as the Directv dvr to pc program that was floated out a few years ago, but I couldn't use it because only a limited set of computers had all the hardware that would allow it. 

I wish they would quit doing all this development on new features and just make my boxes work so it doesn't take 15 seconds to change channels.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

What receivers do you have, wxguy? The voice search feature will only output results onscreen for the HR24's, the HR34's and the HR44's, as far as I know.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> What receivers do you have, wxguy? The voice search feature will only output results onscreen for the HR24's, the HR34's and the HR44's, as far as I know.


HR22/100 The app says I have voice enabled receivers on my account. Same programmers that worked on Obamacare. I don't have the right cell phone either.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wxguy said:


> HR22/100 The app says I have voice enabled receivers on my account. Same programmers that worked on Obamacare. I don't have the right cell phone either.


While voice search works with any HDDVRs, "on TV" feature only works with HR24 and above.


----------



## mrjacobrussell (Jun 4, 2013)

Sammycomelately said:


> OK mine is working now! I had called Directv support and went through 2 people and we could not get anywhere. They said to call back and ask for an escalation. It was interesting that they did not even allow the manager I talked to to have a device at work! Like how can you do a good job supporting customers when you can't even step by step with them. Anyway I finally got my return box for my D12 so I sent that and ordered my first C41, free from directv (shipping 19.99) because I had a Sony SAT-B65 that is obsolete. As soon as I activated my first RVU client, the Android phone app started working and recognized I was In Home, it listed the genie and cloent, voice search on tv woke up and works. Amazing. And frustratimg.


LOL you think you talked to a manager.

I have also had issues with this app since the update , I was able to make it see my dvrs by manualy entering the IP but then it forgets them. seams like its a buggy update to me,


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

mrjacobrussell said:


> LOL you think you talked to a manager.
> I have also had issues with this app since the update , I was able to make it see my dvrs by manualy entering the IP but then it forgets them. seams like its a buggy update to me,


I had the same problem, but once I deleted and reinstalled the app, it remembers my receivers. It does take about 30 seconds after the app opens for the receivers to show up, however.


----------



## mrjacobrussell (Jun 4, 2013)

gpg said:


> I had the same problem, but once I deleted and reinstalled the app, it remembers my receivers. It does take about 30 seconds after the app opens for the receivers to show up, however.


Sounds like software as usual. "Trash user, Re-install" 

I know that fixes a lot of iOS / Directv issues but I've never ran into an issue on my Droid that I needed to actualy uninstall and reinstall before.


----------



## mrjacobrussell (Jun 4, 2013)

A second update came out and now its detecting my receivers and clients, working fine now.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

gpg said:


> I had the same problem, but once I deleted and reinstalled the app, it remembers my receivers. It does take about 30 seconds after the app opens for the receivers to show up, however.


That worked for me too. Thanks.


----------

